# Picked this up for $7.....



## Freudianfloyd (Sep 12, 2020)

I picked this up at a yardsale today for $7. It is a Suhner mini angle die grinder. Does anybody know anything about these? Seems to work great.

I am hoping this will work for port work in the future, once I learn to port of course.


----------

